# Topics > Projects >  An expedition in computing for compiling printable programmable machines, MIT CSAIL, MIT, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Reseacher - MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Printable Robots 

 Published on Apr 3, 2012




> This video shows three of the first devices to be prototyped at MIT's Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Lab (CSAIL) using a new technology that could make it possible for the average person to design, customize and print a specialized robot in a matter of hours. MIT is leading an ambitious new project to reinvent how robots are produced and designed, funded by a $10 million grant from the National Science Foundation (NSF).

----------

